# Complete exam



## smtcoder17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what a"complete exam" is under medicare guidelines?  I mean for an inpatient initial exam.  Does it mean 8 "Organ systems" or can you combine body & organ systems?  (I'm referring to E&M guidelines)


----------



## kibdog (Oct 8, 2008)

*E&M Guidelines*

May I suggest reading pages 1-8 in the 2008 CPT book.  It will tell exactly what is required for all levels of service and the documentation requirements.  If you do not have a book, here is the official link to the CMS website:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEDWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp

Hope that helps you!


----------

